# ronnie vs. arnold



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (May 1, 2006)

comments??

i know this probly belongs in another section but i forgot where i was at...


----------



## clemson357 (May 1, 2006)

arnold looks better all around.  The only exception may be quads, but arnold's still have much better definition.


----------



## GFR (May 1, 2006)

dumbdumbdinkel3 said:
			
		

> comments??
> 
> i know this probly belongs in another section but i forgot where i was at...


Well that pic was when Arnold was only 225....here he is at 240 and top shape


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2006)

hahahahaha I love that Ronnie picture.

Yeah Arnold wins by a long shot.


----------



## Doublebase (May 2, 2006)

Ronnie's back is sick.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Ronnie's back is sick.



Especially when you can see his gut hanging out on either side.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 2, 2006)

Coleman's size is impressive but his.......quads and bloated gut?

How many guys have you seen that have had Arnold's size and proportions and had a waist as narrow as Arnold?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2006)

Arnold has a much better shape overall x 9999999.


----------



## 33ecooks (May 2, 2006)

Ronnie hands down... but the shid he's on is more advanced then when Arnold was competing.


----------



## musclepump (May 2, 2006)

Frank Zane.


----------



## lnvanry (May 2, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Frank Zane.



.


----------



## ultimo (May 3, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> hahahahaha I love that Ronnie picture.
> 
> Yeah Arnold wins by a long shot.



me too !!!! think arnold was amazing in his day and still today!!!!


----------



## NeilPearson (May 3, 2006)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (May 3, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Hulk Hogan




LL COOL J


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2006)

ultimo said:
			
		

> me too !!!! think arnold was amazing in his day and still today!!!!



I agree.


----------



## Action-Jackson (May 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Well that pic was when Arnold was only 225....here he is at 240 and top shape



That is fucking crazy. Arnold for the win.


----------



## GFR (May 4, 2006)




----------



## LoadedBats (May 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




Thats one of the best shots of him (Arnold that is.........not pregnant coleman).  It's funny how the BB's of that era used the "vacuum" pose all the time to make the waist appear smaller.........somehow it's never used anymore......and if it is....the freaks aren't doing a very good job at it.


----------



## bigjb1 (May 4, 2006)

*Arnold vs Ronnie*

Doses have incresed dramatically, as has food intake, and science behind timing of meals and what / when to take in sugar is a bit different.  The drugs haven't changed much, if at all.  I wonder how Arnold would look if he had access to today's strats back then.  A 6'2" 255-260lb Arnold would have been incredible.  But it's all still the IF game.  When I was about 10 years (or more) younger, I wanted to be a freak like Coleman is today, but I'm preferring the Arnold physique more and more now.  Maybe its my joints... hehe.
J


----------



## MCx2 (May 4, 2006)

I look at it this way. If I had to choose who I would rather look like, it's Arnold hands down. Minus the ugly mug of course.


----------



## GFR (May 4, 2006)

bigjb1 said:
			
		

> Doses have incresed dramatically, as has food intake, and science behind timing of meals and what / when to take in sugar is a bit different.  *The drugs haven't changed much, if at all*.  I wonder how Arnold would look if he had access to today's strats back then.  A 6'2" 255-260lb Arnold would have been incredible.  But it's all still the IF game.  When I was about 10 years (or more) younger, I wanted to be a freak like Coleman is today, but I'm preferring the Arnold physique more and more now.  Maybe its my joints... hehe.
> J


----------



## assassin (May 13, 2006)

coleman is a big fat ass i hate his body even when he's in shape he has a big gut and i don't like his over all......arnold rocks


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2006)

I don't think bodybuilders in Arnold's era were using hGH.


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2006)

You really cant say one or the other is goin to win. Bodybuilding then and now are definitly 2 seperate things! Now days its as big as possible no matter what. Then it was more about symetry, and detail. Sure size was good to, but Arnold didnt have to be 300lbs. to win.


----------



## assassin (May 18, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I don't think bodybuilders in Arnold's era were using hGH.



foreman posted old bbs photos , i liked them a lot, i think at this time there was no steroids or hormones used yet..am i right


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> foreman posted old bbs photos , i liked them a lot, i think at this time there was no steroids or hormones used yet..am i right


Steroids 1950-1980...1955 is when it beacme well known with athletes 
GH 1981-now...not popular till late 1980's


Tom Platz IMO was the first to use it ( I wouild guess 1980 or so) and then Lee Haney when he went from 230 to 248 in less than a year ( 1983-1984)


----------



## assassin (May 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Steroids 1950-1980...1955 is when it beacme well known with athletes
> GH 1981-now...not popular till late 1980's
> 
> 
> Tom Platz IMO was the first to use it ( I wouild guess 1980 or so) and then Lee Haney when he went from 230 to 248 in less than a year ( 1983-1984)




but they were not so big like the coleman generation .........what's the secret of this


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> but they were not so big like the coleman generation .........what's the secret of this


PLatz had legs as good or better than any pro today or ever. In 1983 or 4 when Haney started using all the new drugs it all was uncharted so it took decades to figure out how far you could take it.


----------



## assassin (May 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> PLatz had legs as good or better than any pro today or ever. In 1983 or 4 when Haney started using all the new drugs it all was uncharted so it took decades to figure out how far you could take it.



i hate coleman legs , in the pic u posted arnold had smaller guads but they had a much better shape and definition, when it comes to definition coleman = 0 

arnold had the ideal formula.


----------



## Mags (May 26, 2006)

Arnold has overall a better figure in proportion and simply in overall look. Ronnie, I'd admire for just being so huge and incredibly strong. His quad mass does kick the piss out of arnolds, but arnolds go better and as everyone else mentioned, they're more defined. Arnold still has some of the best biceps and chest when compared to bodybuilders today no matter who the contender is. I mean, look at the first photo, Ronnie possibly has bigger arms due to larger tri's but Arnolds Biceps actually look longer, fuller and overall BIGGER than Ronnies. Thats truly amazing and why arnold will always stand the test of time. I'd rather have arnolds physique any day.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 26, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> but they were not so big like the coleman generation .........what's the secret of this



HAVE YOU EVER SEEN TOM PLATZ'S LEGS??







IGF-1, Insulin, GH, more knowledge regarding nutrition and stacking, plus the RIDICULOUS levels of abuse make this a sad era for BBin.  I think Coleman looks like shit.  Give me Sergio Olivia or Platz any day!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 26, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> Arnold has overall a better figure in proportion and simply in overall look. Ronnie, I'd admire for just being so huge and incredibly strong. His quad mass does kick the piss out of arnolds, but arnolds go better and as everyone else mentioned, they're more defined. Arnold still has some of the best biceps and chest when compared to bodybuilders today no matter who the contender is. I mean, look at the first photo, Ronnie possibly has bigger arms due to larger tri's but Arnolds Biceps actually look longer, fuller and overall BIGGER than Ronnies. Thats truly amazing and why arnold will always stand the test of time. I'd rather have arnolds physique any day.



Look at the length of his tendons running to Arnold's bicep!  A high peak implies less bicep mass.

HERE's one of the greatest of all times: look how there's no peak, but his mass is probably to the tune of 20 percent denser if not more.


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2006)

hGH has ruined bodybuilding or to be more specific the torso portion.


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (May 26, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> hGH has ruined bodybuilding or to be more specific the torso portion.



it is the bodybuilders who have ruined hgh! 

if not abused to extremes has great effects


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

dumbdumbdinkel3 said:
			
		

> it is the bodybuilders who have ruined hgh!
> 
> if not abused to extremes has great effects


Wrong again...the industry rewards it...so blame those in power son.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 26, 2006)

Blame everyone.  Pro bodybuilding is a joke.


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Look at the length of his tendons running to Arnold's bicep!  A high peak implies less bicep mass.
> 
> HERE's one of the greatest of all times: look how there's no peak, but his mass is probably to the tune of 20 percent denser if not more.


And he also had more than a  20 inch  taper between his relaxed waist and chest....something no bodybuilder can claim today. In his prime Sergios upper arm was 2/3 the size of his waist....no other man in the history of the world can make that claim.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 26, 2006)

He is without a doubt my favorite.  Sergio Olivia at his prime had everything: MASS, narrowness of waist, his famous "Y Taper" - perfect bodybuilding physique.  Nobody else in history comes close in my opinion.  People claimed his conditioning wasn't on par with today's competition - yeah, give that man DNP, HGH, the assortment of clen/t3 and other stacks and you'd see a man whooping everyones ass on the circuit today.

my goodness.


----------



## aceshigh (May 27, 2006)

how arnie beat olivia is beyond me


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jun 22, 2006)

RONNIE LOSES OUT JUST BECAUSE THE GH MAKES HIS GUT BLOAT. OTHER WISE HIS LEGS ARE 2X THE SIZE OF ARNOLDS/ HIS ARMS ARE ABOUT THE SAME BUT they're more ripped.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2006)

bigjb1 said:
			
		

> Doses have incresed dramatically, as has food intake, and science behind timing of meals and what / when to take in sugar is a bit different.  The drugs haven't changed much, if at all.  I wonder how Arnold would look if he had access to today's strats back then.  A 6'2" 255-260lb Arnold would have been incredible.  But it's all still the IF game.  When I was about 10 years (or more) younger, I wanted to be a freak like Coleman is today, but I'm preferring the Arnold physique more and more now.  Maybe its my joints... hehe.
> J


My ultimate goal is to have as close a competitive physique as arnold's. I am the same in structure and build. I dont juice (I would but the teacher's salalry I'm on doesnt permit), I laso have great genetics family wise. arnold is sixty. he is still in good shape. 
On the other hand, I cant take anything away from ronnie. I met the guy and he is true getleman. BUT, how long is he going to survive after bbing is over for him? His body has got to be fucked up permenantly.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 1, 2006)

> His body has got to be fucked up permenantly



For sure,is it ever worth it???


----------



## drbenroth (Jul 1, 2006)

arnie by far. also arnie at 225 looks better than arnie at 240
his expression and pose is so much cooler


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2006)

overall, ahhnold, lee haney, bob paris, berry demey, lee labrada, shawn ray, darem charles and mike christian are probably the better bodybuilders than the mass monsters. They all have one thing in common-symmetry. Who gives a fuck about a striated ass or a the fact that you cant fit thru  normal sized door? I just dont think the bloat is a point of where bbing should go. Its unreal to say the least, and these guys work hard-damn hard, but it just doesnt look like a real person. And what the fuck is with that big valley in the center ronnie's abs?


----------



## drbenroth (Jul 1, 2006)

arnie looks like some kind of athletic god
ronnie looks like a greasy, constipated, pregnant hick...although, im not sure i'd say it to his face.





does my bum look big in this?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2006)

its really funny how they make him look unreal in the mags. But if an ameteur takes a picture, it looks hilarious, all bloated and shit.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 1, 2006)

looks like ronnie has a small bit of gyno there HAHA


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 1, 2006)

ronnie is a monstar


----------



## the nut (Jul 1, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> ronnie is a monstar



with tits!


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 1, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> looks like ronnie has a *small bit* of gyno there HAHA



 more than a small bit


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## drbenroth (Jul 2, 2006)

looking like you would pop if you stepped on a pin, is not a good look.
arnie looks solid


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> overall, ahhnold, lee haney, bob paris, berry demey, lee labrada, shawn ray, darem charles and mike christian are probably the better bodybuilders than the mass monsters. They all have one thing in common-symmetry. Who gives a fuck about a striated ass or a the fact that you cant fit thru  normal sized door? I just dont think the bloat is a point of where bbing should go. Its unreal to say the least, and these guys work hard-damn hard, but it just doesnt look like a real person. And what the fuck is with that big valley in the center ronnie's abs?



Definitly need to add Flex Wheeler onto that list. He shouldve won the Olympia a few times and took 2nd.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2006)

ever wonder if the matters of today wouldve been different had flex wheeler won the 98 O', the first where ronnie won by a smaaalllll increment?


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

Thats a hell of a thought. I believe it wouldve been different because they wouldve set the mold of what bb'ers should look like. Instead of the mega monster who has very little symetrics, it wouldve been a guy like Flex who was teetering around perfection.


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 2, 2006)

dumbdumbdinkel3 said:
			
		

> comments??
> 
> i know this probly belongs in another section but i forgot where i was at...


this picture is bullshit u got a 140kg monster vs 110 kg does the weight difference really look that much in that pic no it doesnt,,,,if arnie in reality was standing next to ronnie there would be no comparison ronnie wins hands down


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 2, 2006)

now im pretty sure u all think arnie has alot smaller waist than ronnie ,,get a ruler and measure there waists in that pic


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 2, 2006)

arnies arms were 21 inches but they seem to look alot bigger than ronnies also that pic is bullshit


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

Sure Ronnie wins if he its in todays bodybuilding, but I think for the most part people think todays bodybuilding sucks. Todays bodybuilder just gets as big as possible with no reguards to any kind of symetry (spelled that damned word wrong like 10 times now). Like I was saying earlier theres no reason why ronnie ever beat Wheeler. Wheeler looks much better and I think 90% or better of the guys on this board would agree. Arnold is the man and theres no arguing that. Yes Ronnie is a enormous monster, but he has a midsection that goes along with that. I am sure that if Arnold shot all the hgh that ronnie takes then yeah Arnold would have been even bigger than Ronnie.


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 2, 2006)

im just saying on that picture its not a fair comparison never mind all the off season pics,,but im sure arnie was 8% year round no doubt pfft


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 2, 2006)

good ole arnie my hero,,,,never should have even won an olympia but he is the greatest bb of all time


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow.....and who shouldve beat him? Ferigno? I highly doubt it.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> its really funny how they make him look unreal in the mags. But if an ameteur takes a picture, it looks hilarious, all bloated and shit.



Thats an off season pic.  Here is a pic, he doesnt look bloated here.. 







Or here..


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2006)

that shit in the middle of his abs is fucking weird.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2006)

here is the other one that didnt work..


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 3, 2006)

that guy is one humongous walking muscle


----------



## nsimmons (Jul 3, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> that guy is one humongous walking muscle



Thats what the ladys call me


----------



## drbenroth (Jul 3, 2006)

the problem with ronnie is that he doesnt keep his mouth shut. 
i though he was ok until i heard him speak, and realised he is a stupid hillbilly.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2006)

uhhhh duhhhhhhhh lightweight yeaaaa buddyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!! wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2006)

NUTTIN BUT A PEANUT!!!

YEAAAAAAH!!! WWWWoooooOOOOOOOOooo!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2006)

what a fucking 'tard.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 5, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> what a fucking 'tard.



Still, its fucking amusing .

The voice did throw me a bit. I thought steroids were supposed to LOWER your voice? If they did, what the hell was it like BEFORE!?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2006)

he did sound kind of well, effeminate.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 5, 2006)

Haha, to put it lightly?


----------



## the nut (Jul 5, 2006)

How was this guy a cop?


----------



## GFR (Jul 5, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> How was this guy a cop?


affirmative action


----------



## assassin (Jul 5, 2006)

sick as hell ....... he has got tits and a fine ass...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> sick as hell ....... he has got tits and a fine ass...


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> affirmative action

























racist


----------



## maniclion (Jul 5, 2006)

drbenroth said:
			
		

> arnie looks like some kind of athletic god
> ronnie looks like a greasy, constipated, pregnant hick...although, im not sure i'd say it to his face.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that cellulite on his back thighs


----------



## the nut (Jul 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> affirmative action


----------



## Zhu (Jul 6, 2006)

to me, arnolds right bicep looks far larger than his left one. ruins the symmetry arnold supposedly posessed.


----------



## GFR (Jul 6, 2006)

Zhu said:
			
		

> to me, arnolds right bicep looks far larger than his left one. ruins the symmetry arnold supposedly posessed.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2006)

Zhu said:
			
		

> to me, arnolds right bicep looks far larger than his left one. ruins the symmetry arnold supposedly posessed.


i am now looking at one of the stupidest comments ever written.


----------



## the nut (Jul 6, 2006)

Zhu said:
			
		

> to me, arnolds right bicep looks far larger than his left one. ruins the symmetry arnold supposedly posessed.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 6, 2006)

its all about the vaccuum posing with the stomach....I don't think modern BBs could do that if they tried.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2006)

I agree. I also think (the vacuum pose) brings a little more to the table overall, as well as adding a touch of class to any pose.


----------



## Action-Jackson (Jul 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Well that pic was when Arnold was only 225....here he is at 240 and top shape




hahaha, man, that photo of Ronnie still makes me laugh.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 7, 2006)

> hahaha, man, that photo of Ronnie still makes me laugh.



I dare you to say that to his face


----------



## the nut (Jul 7, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I agree. I also think (the vacuum pose) brings a little more to the table overall, as well as adding a touch of class to any pose.



If that monster does a vaccuum pose, GH will come oozing out of his ears!


----------



## the nut (Jul 7, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> I dare you to say that to his face



Wouldn't be fun getting your as kicked by a guy with tits in a thong!


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 7, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> I dare you to say that to his face



I would


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 9, 2006)

*chicken wing*



			
				Zhu said:
			
		

> to me, arnolds right bicep looks far larger than his left one. ruins the symmetry arnold supposedly posessed.



lol..your right he looks like the character chris elliott played in scary movie 2(i forgot his name its the guy with the small left arm)


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2006)

oh just shut the fuck up. I bet you rode the little yellow school bus this year didnt you?


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*grow up*



			
				juggernaut said:
			
		

> oh just shut the fuck up. I bet you rode the little yellow school bus this year didnt you?




yeah i did. thats where i met your girlfriend and made her my bitch. she said it was ok though. cause her boyfriend had a crush on the terminator.   peace.--peace.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2006)

ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> yeah i did. thats where i met your girlfriend and made her my bitch. she said it was ok though. cause her boyfriend had a crush on the terminator.   peace.--peace.


hahahahaa

That's funny. Because I heard that you took it in the ass with your dad, but he said it was okay on account of him having a crush on the terminator.


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 10, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> hahahahaa
> 
> That's funny. Because I heard that you took it in the ass with your dad, but he said it was okay on account of him having a crush on the terminator.




the first part of that is very origional for a  boy with a third grade education. now if your done being so defensive try and look at the humor of my origional reply"chicken wing". it was meant to be sarcastic. for a name like the "juggernaut" why do you continually keep butting your head against the same wall but not getting anywhere.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2006)

you talk way too much for anyone to care.





			
				ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> the first part of that is very origional for a  boy with a third grade education. now if your done being so defensive try and look at the humor of my origional reply"chicken wing". it was meant to be sarcastic. for a name like the "juggernaut" why do you continually keep butting your head against the same wall but not getting anywhere.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 10, 2006)

Wtf Is This Thread Turning Into???? Can We Please Get Back To Discussion???


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 10, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> you talk way too much for anyone to care.




???this is a discussion board???? judging by your smiling faces on every post you make, you might not have guessed.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2006)

ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> ???this is a discussion board???? judging by your smiling faces on every post you make, you might not have guessed.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

>




I'm sorry, I was busy playing with smiley faces to really give a shit about what you're saying.


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 12, 2006)

*very clever.*




			
				juggernaut said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I was busy playing with smiley faces to really give a shit about what you're saying.



. no need to go back to the topic. you can just go away. --peace.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2006)

shut up stupid. You just couldnt think of a better retort. Dumbass.


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 13, 2006)

*lol*



			
				juggernaut said:
			
		

> shut up stupid. You just couldnt think of a better retort. Dumbass.



i think its just funny you get so offended. hows that chip on your shoulder treating you?? i found out the one thing that can stop the juggernaut, an insult. ha,ha. -peace


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> i think its just funny you get so offended. hows that chip on your shoulder treating you?? i found out the one thing that can stop the juggernaut, an insult. ha,ha. -peace


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

Arnold is God.....Ronnie will be forgotten in a few years while Arnolds name will live on for generations.


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 13, 2006)

in an interview they asked if ronnie and arnold and a few other greats in there prime competed ,who would win .he said something like this is the age of ronnie ,then he said that all of them were great in there prime . 
ronnie coleman interview
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/rcinter.htm
lee priest talk crap about the guys with the gh gut 
lee priest interview 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/leechat.htm


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Those interviews aren't 5 years old or anything.


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 13, 2006)

I saw relevance to the topic .


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

I suppose so.


----------



## seth042280 (Jul 13, 2006)

well not really relevant to the year but the info yes .... but I am willing to bet that ronnie still feels that way . light weight light weight


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 13, 2006)

*times change.*

arnold was good for his time.(although for the record i think mike mentzer should have won the 1980 mr o. over him) but in retrospect i think there are to many politicts involved in bodybuild. arnold won becuase of his ties to weider. i think the   same apply to ronnie. i dont know how they come about these decisions but once you become mr o your pretty much set. no one is going to beat ronnie even if he comes in crappy as all get out. your body can only take so much though, so maybe ronnie will wear out physically like dorian. ronnie is a horse though.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2006)

ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> i think its just funny you get so offended. hows that chip on your shoulder treating you?? i found out the one thing that can stop the juggernaut, an insult. ha,ha. -peace


you have to be offended in order to get offended you stupid bitch. Are you referring to the way I'm talking to you possibly? I just cant stand dumbfucks.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2006)

ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> arnold was good for his time.(although for the record i think mike mentzer should have won the 1980 mr o. over him) but in retrospect i think there are to many politicts involved in bodybuild. arnold won becuase of his ties to weider. i think the   same apply to ronnie. i dont know how they come about these decisions but once you become mr o your pretty much set. no one is going to beat ronnie even if he comes in crappy as all get out. your body can only take so much though, so maybe ronnie will wear out physically like dorian. ronnie is a horse though.


do you really believe that because of ties to weider, arnie was able to swoon a series of judges? Thats a tall order. Wasnt there some controversy about how Arnold shouldnt have been there in the first place because of not even qualifying in past events?

I also believe Mentzer was in better shape than arnold in the 80 O.

As for ronnie, I believe his time is limited because of his ridiculous size, which isnt obtainable by mere mortals. I think the freakiness is a passing genre that will see a demise sooner or later. I'd like to see the shawn rays or lee labradas (read symmtrical) win the major shows.


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> arnold was good for his time.(*although for the record i think mike mentzer should have won the 1980 mr o. over him*) but in retrospect i think there are to many politicts involved in bodybuild. arnold won becuase of his ties to weider. i think the   same apply to ronnie. i dont know how they come about these decisions but once you become mr o your pretty much set. no one is going to beat ronnie even if he comes in crappy as all get out. your body can only take so much though, so maybe ronnie will wear out physically like dorian. ronnie is a horse though.




He took 4th or 5th and that was about right.

I have watched the vid of that show and Arnold was only about 70% of his best....but still better than all in that show.


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He took 4th or 5th and that was about right.
> 
> I have watched the vid of that show and Arnold was only about 70% of his best....but still better than all in that show.



ive seen the video as well. arnold shouldnt have even placed in the top 6. although i will admit that arnold is a force to be dealt with in top shape he was soft from hollywood at that point. he entered started training for the contest 5weeks out and he didnt decide to do the show until the day of the contest after he found out who the judges were.  mike mentzer should have been first or it might have been 2nd since tom platz looked unearthly that night. thats my opinion though. but bottom line arnold came out in the books so thats how it is i guess. -peace.


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

"To be the man you have to beat the man" And I mean actually beat the man.


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 13, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> you have to be offended in order to get offended you stupid bitch. Are you referring to the way I'm talking to you possibly? I just cant stand dumbfucks.



lets squash this squable man. i only responded to you becuase you made some stupid response to a post that didnt even involve you. you sound very stupid with all the cursing remarks. you sound like your in the 5 th grade. show some respect and others will respond in the same way. -peace.


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah thats a great way to try and squash it. How about this, "I am sorry we were both ignorant and I apologize". Now wouldnt that make more sense?


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 13, 2006)

*competition?*



			
				juggernaut said:
			
		

> do you really believe that because of ties to weider, arnie was able to swoon a series of judges? Thats a tall order. Wasnt there some controversy about how Arnold shouldnt have been there in the first place because of not even qualifying in past events?
> 
> I also believe Mentzer was in better shape than arnold in the 80 O.
> 
> As for ronnie, I believe his time is limited because of his ridiculous size, which isnt obtainable by mere mortals. I think the freakiness is a passing genre that will see a demise sooner or later. I'd like to see the shawn rays or lee labradas (read symmtrical) win the major shows.



its a shame in a way. arnold was way ahead of his competition for his time, save for you the 80 olympia. thats when the competion started to catch up with arnold, that he had let himself go.  in my opinion the 80 olympia was the greatest showing of all time as far as overall quality.but its so strange that arnold won. with everybody else being dead on and arnold came in at about 50% of what he had been in the past. im a arnold fan for sure but i cant lie and say that was a just competition.

are you a big mentzer fan?? i follow the principals of mentzer hit so im treated as a bit of an outcast on most body building boards in regards to training.--peace.


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 13, 2006)

*close.*



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> Yeah thats a great way to try and squash it. How about this, "I am sorry we were both ignorant and I apologize". Now wouldnt that make more sense?



i disagree with the ignorant part. if sombody calls you a "dumb shit' way out in left field for no reason/you should call them out.then they know theyre in the  wrong and you give them an opportunity to grow. but i should know when to quit also so im through with the squabble. peace.


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Well my time here as a peace moderator is now come to an end.............


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2006)

ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> its a shame in a way. arnold was way ahead of his competition for his time, save for you the 80 olympia. thats when the competion started to catch up with arnold, that he had let himself go.  in my opinion the 80 olympia was the greatest showing of all time as far as overall quality.but its so strange that arnold won. with everybody else being dead on and arnold came in at about 50% of what he had been in the past. im a arnold fan for sure but i cant lie and say that was a just competition.
> 
> are you a big mentzer fan?? i follow the principals of mentzer hit so im treated as a bit of an outcast on most body building boards in regards to training.--peace.


I dunno if I can be called a mentzer fan. I like his principles, as I firmly believe in the less is more ideal. Currently, I'm a huge fan of dc training, which is something spun out of mentzer's  system.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2006)

ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> i disagree with the ignorant part. if sombody calls you a "dumb shit' way out in left field for no reason/you should call them out.then they know theyre in the  wrong and you give them an opportunity to grow. but i should know when to quit also so im through with the squabble. peace.


done too.


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> ive seen the video as well. arnold shouldnt have even placed in the top 6. although i will admit that arnold is a force to be dealt with in top shape he was soft from hollywood at that point. he entered started training for the contest 5weeks out and he didnt decide to do the show until the day of the contest after he found out who the judges were.  mike mentzer should have been first or it might have been 2nd since tom platz looked unearthly that night. thats my opinion though. but bottom line arnold came out in the books so thats how it is i guess. -peace.


I thought Arnold looked like shit but he was still the best in that show....Just think if he lost...he would have got back to 237+ hell even bigger and won it 5 more times just to make a point.


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 18, 2006)

*???*



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I thought Arnold looked like shit but he was still the best in that show....Just think if he lost...he would have got back to 237+ hell even bigger and won it 5 more times just to make a point.




no arnold didnt look the best in the show. and even if he was in top shape( i think)it was very possible platz, zane or mentzer would have beat him. but since arnold had such a high profile by that  time it would have been very hard for an upset. i dont say that to take anything away from arnold just that the only person to ever challenge a.s before that time was sergio.    --peace.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2006)

ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> --peace.



whats with the peace already? Stop it will ya?


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 19, 2006)

*im the juggernaut bitch!*



			
				juggernaut said:
			
		

> whats with the peace already? Stop it will ya?




you see that new x3 movie yet?? what did you think of the juggernaut character?? i though it was pretty decent.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2006)

ironmanlives79 said:
			
		

> you see that new x3 movie yet?? what did you think of the juggernaut character?? i though it was pretty decent.


thought the movie sucked.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 19, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> thought the movie sucked.



Im the juggernaut, bitch


----------



## ironmanlives79 (Jul 20, 2006)

*say what.*



			
				juggernaut said:
			
		

> thought the movie sucked.




are you a fan of the comic character or the mythical tale of the juggernaut??


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2006)

actually neither. I like the definition.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2006)

(a massive inexorable force that seems to crush everything in its way)...I actually got this nickname becuase I've been around first person shooters online since the beginning. My first game was Doom and I needed a nickname. I became well known in circles and through each game I kept using the name.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 22, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> arnies arms were 21 inches but they seem to look alot bigger than ronnies also that pic is bullshit


 
22 1/2 at his best...but I agree. Ronnie has a hell of alot more size! Arnold is closer than Ronnie is in the picture. Still, I'd rather look like Arnold x1000... He had one of, if not the, greatest builds of alltime. If he had thicker legs he'd be tops...


----------



## Double D (Jul 22, 2006)

The bodybuilder today is completely different about the bodybuilder of yesterday. Drugs are used much more now than they were before. Today you have pros stacking and hardly ever coming off. HGH is used all the time now to. Which if thats what it takes to make money and a name for themselves then more power to them. But its taking away from the bodybuilders that care about their health. Tough to compete with someone who has a pin shoved in them 24/7.


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Arnold is God.....Ronnie will be forgotten in a few years while Arnolds name will live on for generations.


wtf are u talking about arnold who??


----------



## Double D (Jul 22, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> wtf are u talking about arnold who??



Well hes only the pinnacle of bodybuilding.


----------



## Mighty Oak (Sep 4, 2006)

Mags said:


> Arnold has overall a better figure in proportion and simply in overall look. Ronnie, I'd admire for just being so huge and incredibly strong. His quad mass does kick the piss out of arnolds, but arnolds go better and as everyone else mentioned, they're more defined. Arnold still has some of the best biceps and chest when compared to bodybuilders today no matter who the contender is. I mean, look at the first photo, Ronnie possibly has bigger arms due to larger tri's but Arnolds Biceps actually look longer, fuller and overall BIGGER than Ronnies. Thats truly amazing and why arnold will always stand the test of time. I'd rather have arnolds physique any day.


That is actually exactly what I always say.

Hi, I'm new to the board and this is my first post.


----------



## ssenkrad (May 24, 2007)

I beleive Arnold has a more pleasing body then Ronnie. 

Arnold is the greatest Bodybuilder of all time


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2007)

ssenkrad said:


> I beleive Arnold has a more pleasing body then Ronnie.
> 
> Arnold is the greatest Bodybuilder of all time



MANY pros have a more pleasing physique than Ronnie!


----------



## MeatZatk (May 24, 2007)




----------



## MeatZatk (May 24, 2007)

oh, Arnold over Ronnie anyday.


----------



## gsxrK3 (May 24, 2007)

Real quick could someone explain exactly where the gut comes from that Ronnie has, since it's not fat.

Hey juggernaut I just downloaded Elder Scrolls 4, it's pretty fun!


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2007)

gsxrK3 said:


> Real quick could someone explain exactly where the gut comes from that Ronnie has, since it's not fat.
> 
> Hey juggernaut I just downloaded Elder Scrolls 4, it's pretty fun!


I get more carpal tunnel jolts from that game than from being on Ironmag all the time


----------



## BoytonHeavy (May 28, 2007)

All I gotta say is, Arnold wins hands down!...lol...Whatever happened to the small waists of the old days? I'm always trying to have a small, tiny waist like Arnold's, I don't let myself get a belly or a huge stomach


----------



## BoytonHeavy (May 28, 2007)

Prince said:


> MANY pros have a more pleasing physique than Ronnie!



This is indeed, very true! Jay Cutler is one of them


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

BoytonHeavy said:


> All I gotta say is, Arnold wins hands down!...lol...Whatever happened to the small waists of the old days? I'm always trying to have a small, tiny waist like Arnold's, I don't let myself get a belly or a huge stomach



Roid guts and HGH did away with any type of small waists of years ago.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 28, 2007)

I really hope that the pendulum starts swinging back toward guys like Arnold and Zane.


----------



## the nut (May 28, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> I really hope that the pendulum starts swinging back toward guys like Arnold and Zane.


----------



## strong (Feb 1, 2009)

Arnold is best


----------



## big2be (Feb 2, 2009)

Arnold is definitely the best


----------

